# my collection



## pierre63 (Nov 23, 2008)

*Cypripedium*

reginae
parviflorum
californicum

*Phargmipedium*

Saint-Ouen
Calurum
*
Paphiopedilum*

henryanum
armeniacum
roebbelenii
stonei
druryi ('the King' AM/AOS x 'Graceful' AM/AOS)
malipoense
coccineum
x siamense
mastersianum

*Mexipedium*

xerophyticum 'Oaxaca' CBR/AOS


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 23, 2008)

Nice variety Pierre!


----------



## pierre63 (Nov 23, 2008)

thank's


----------



## rdlsreno (Nov 23, 2008)

Nice collection Pierre!!!


Ramon


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 23, 2008)

Nice collection, but be prepared to see it grow if you hang around this forum for very long...


----------



## pierre63 (Nov 23, 2008)

i need it 
... but where can i make this


----------



## P-chan (Nov 23, 2008)

Nice Great collection


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 24, 2008)

Cool collection!!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 24, 2008)

Welcome from NYC!


----------



## pierre63 (Nov 24, 2008)

many thanks


----------



## pierre63 (Dec 15, 2008)

I soon will receive :
P. coccineum, P. dayanum, P. lowii, P. villosum var. annamense and P. rothschildianum x aductum.


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 16, 2008)

Nice additions Pierre!


----------



## pierre63 (Dec 16, 2008)

thank's 

the roth hybrid is P. Johanna Burkhardt. 
I saw some pics. I hope that it's as beautiful :drool:


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 16, 2008)

Looks like the collection is growing fast!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 16, 2008)

See oke: join Slippertalk, your collection grows and grows. 

Looking forward to seeing photos of your new additions.


----------



## pierre63 (Dec 17, 2008)

I will receive my plants at the beginning of January.
no problem for the photos


----------



## pierre63 (Mar 15, 2009)

little upgrade

Cypripedium

reginae (3)
parviflorum
californicum

Phargmipedium

Saint-Ouen
Calurum
bessae (3)
lindenii

Paphiopedilum

henryanum
armeniacum
roebbelenii
stonei
druryi 
malipoense
coccineum (2)
x siamense
mastersianum
lowii
dayanum
villosum var. annamense
Johanna Burkhardt (rothschildianum x aductum)
rothschildianum (2)

Mexipedium

xerophyticum 'Oaxaca'


----------



## NYEric (Mar 15, 2009)

Yay besseae! I hope to see some photos soon.


----------



## pierre63 (Mar 16, 2009)

I hope too 
I especially hope to see the flowers


----------



## NYEric (Mar 16, 2009)

You don't have to wait for blooms to post photos. BTW, that Japanese beetle in your icon is a pest in USA and we quish them!


----------



## pierre63 (Mar 17, 2009)

his name is Chrysolina americana 
this one is a European or North-African species but not Asian. :wink:
this is one of my preferred


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 17, 2009)

Sure is a colorful little bug. What does it eat?


----------



## NYEric (Mar 18, 2009)

OK, I hope it doesn't eat everything like the Japanese beetle.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Japanese_beetle


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 18, 2009)

Look at those feet/toes! Love the detail that your large photo shows!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 18, 2009)

Yeah, that's a cool photo; what a pretty bug.


----------



## pierre63 (Mar 18, 2009)

they eat only Salvia officinalis, Rosmarinus officinalis, Lavandula stoechas
adult it measures 6 to 8 mm 
this photo has 4 or 5 years


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 22, 2009)

pierre63 said:


> they eat only Salvia officinalis,* Rosmarinus officinalis*, Lavandula stoechas
> adult it measures 6 to 8 mm
> this photo has 4 or 5 years



hmmm, I have some of that in a pot in my living room (looking for a brighter spot now that the yard is off limits for my plants) 
nice picture


----------



## pierre63 (Jun 19, 2009)

*Cypripedium*

reginae (3)
parviflorum
californicum

*Phargmipedium*

bessae (3)
lindenii

Saint-Ouen
Calurum

*Paphiopedilum*

armeniacum
malipoense
roebbelenii
rothschildianum (2)
stonei
lowii
coccineum (2)
druryi
henryanum
villosum var. annamense
villosum var. laichauense
dayanum
mastersianum
niveum
tonsum
trantuani
spicerianum
fairieanum

x siamense (callosum x appletonianum)
x fanaticum (malipoense x micranthum)
Johanna Burkhardt (rothschildianum x adductum)


----------



## NYEric (Jun 19, 2009)

Mexi? Fanaticum is a fascinating hybrid. I will some get some from various vendors.


----------



## pierre63 (Jun 20, 2009)

my Mexipedium is dead... :sob: as much of my plants in my orchidarium this winter.  
currently I experienced a new substrate and Fanaticum is one of the Paph which tests this one.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 21, 2009)

What happened!?!  Sorry to hear, but can you share?


----------



## pierre63 (Jun 21, 2009)

several things occurred at the same time. 10 days of holidays, ventilation broke down, red spiders and other insects proliferated, some started has to rot and to finish I was mistaken in proportioning in the treatment. :sob:


----------



## NYEric (Jun 21, 2009)

Bad luck. Hopefully next time you will find someone to maintain your plants.


----------



## pierre63 (Sep 27, 2009)

Cypripedium

reginae (3)
parviflorum
californicum

Phargmipedium

bessae (3)
lindenii

Saint-Ouen
Calurum

Paphiopedilum

armeniacum
malipoense
roebbelenii *2*
rothschildianum 3 *(+ 'Val' x 'Mt Milanais')*
stonei
lowii
coccineum 2
druryi
henryanum
villosum var. annamense
villosum var. laichauense
dayanum
mastersianum
niveum
tonsum *2*
trantuani
spicerianum
fairieanum
*niveum var ang-tong*
*appletonianum*
*barbatum*
*celebense*
*cilioliare*
*concolor*
*helenae*
*micranthum*
*philippinense var laevigatum*
*spicerianum var gigantea*
*venustum*

x siamense (callosum x appletonianum)
x fanaticum (malipoense x micranthum)
Johanna Burkhardt (rothschildianum x adductum)


----------



## NYEric (Sep 27, 2009)

Looking good.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 27, 2009)

Collection is growing...


----------



## pierre63 (Nov 9, 2009)

New purchase today 

Paph chalesworthii 'Jumbo' x 'Half-n-half'
Paph tigrinum (gift)


----------



## NYEric (Nov 9, 2009)

Nice gift!


----------



## Bolero (Nov 10, 2009)

Yeah a great mix of plants, all very nice.


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 10, 2009)

:drool::drool::drool:


----------



## pierre63 (Nov 10, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Nice gift!



yes 
i have a good friends :clap:


----------



## etex (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice comeback!!! I am sorry to hear of your losses!


----------

